
Coinbase is erratically overcharging some users and emptying their bank accounts - LopRabbit
https://www.theverge.com/2018/2/15/17017374/coinbase-cryptocurrency-bitcoin-ether-unauthorized-charges
======
thephyber
Flash message currently on Coinbase Support website[1]:

> Partial System Outage: We're investigating an issue where some customers
> recently were charged incorrectly for purchases of digital currency with
> credit and debit cards. This is related to the recent MCC code change by the
> card networks and card issuers charging additional fees. We have identified
> a solution and any future purchases will not be affected by this issue. We
> will ensure any customer affected by this issue is fully refunded. We expect
> this to happen for customers automatically through their bank. If you
> believe, you were affected by this issue. Please contact support at
> support.coinbase.com.

[1] [https://support.coinbase.com/](https://support.coinbase.com/)

------
greenyoda
Earlier discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16386774](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16386774)

